# iPhone 3G 16 GB value?



## Snowy (Dec 13, 2008)

What is a mint condition black 16 GB 3G worth?
This is locked to Rogers.

What have you all done to prepare your iPhone for sale?
Total restore and what else to ensure security for the seller?


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

Great question as I have a 3G 16 GB iPhone as well that might be up on the market when I get a iPhone 4.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

sold my 16gb 3G 4 months ago when i heard the iphone 4 was coming. I got $400  then because no one knew about the updates coming


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

$300-$350. I see 8gig models for $250 regularly now. That price is dropping as the 4g release nears.


----------



## Snowy (Dec 13, 2008)

That's what I figured also. $300 bottom line. 
Not that many on Kijiji for sale though in my area anyways.

Geez, gotta wonder about the "still sealed in the box" ones for $250. 
Must be the knock offs from Asia?


So, can someone answer the second question for me, about the security?


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

andreww said:


> $300-$350. I see 8gig models for $250 regularly now. That price is dropping as the 4g release nears.


First, to the OP, there are several threads on this matter already, including:
http://www.ehmac.ca/classifieds/87112-price-check-iphone-16gb-black-3g.html

Second, andreww, it's just the iPhone 4, not 4G. The iPhone 4 is still a 3G phone.


----------



## canteaus (Apr 19, 2010)

One thing that REALLY grinds my gears are people who post up used iPhones on kijiji and pricing them as if people can't buy go into a store and buy one of the shelf! 

A used iPhone (even a 32gb 3GS ) should never be more than 500 bucks!! Even if you are selling it for a 100 bucks less than the retail price, no one should pay that much for a used, out of date iPhone. 

As for the 3G iPhone, I say a fair price (and one that will actually sell) is 300 max.


----------



## canteaus (Apr 19, 2010)

G-Mo said:


> First, to the OP, there are several threads on this matter already, including:
> http://www.ehmac.ca/classifieds/87112-price-check-iphone-16gb-black-3g.html
> 
> Second, andreww, it's just the iPhone 4, not 4G. The iPhone 4 is still a 3G phone.


The iPhone 4 is not about speed (although the new A4 chip should definitely speed things up). The fact that it uses still uses 3G for data is pretty irrelevant


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

canteaus said:


> The iPhone 4 is not about speed (although the new A4 chip should definitely speed things up). The fact that it uses still uses 3G for data is pretty irrelevant



?


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

canteaus said:


> The iPhone 4 is not about speed (although the new A4 chip should definitely speed things up). The fact that it uses still uses 3G for data is pretty irrelevant


??


----------



## Blaizng angel (May 3, 2010)

G-Mo said:


> ??


Tranlato:

The 4th generation iphone does indeed have a much faster processor, whicch will improve things like APP load time, mulit-tasking,etc

the Achilles heal is that it still uses the sam DATA network as the iphone 3g. Yes, it is technically capable to higher up/down speeds, but is limited to the same network as the older ones. AKA, data things load at the same rate.


----------



## jakey (Jul 8, 2008)

My white 3G 16g is kinda beat up... Scuffs and nicks in the white case, and there's a little section in the black bezel which looks like it chipped off when I dropped it on tile the other day (laminate under the glass).

Not sure it's worth selling...? I'm not up for selling anything not in mint condition, too much hassle.

When I upgrade to the 4 this one will obviously not be able to make calls or use 3G without the phone or data plans. But could it still be used as a iPod/wifi internet/games not requiring internet? Anything?


----------



## irontree (Oct 28, 2006)

jakey said:


> My white 3G 16g is kinda beat up... Scuffs and nicks in the white case, and there's a little section in the black bezel which looks like it chipped off when I dropped it on tile the other day (laminate under the glass).
> 
> Not sure it's worth selling...? I'm not up for selling anything not in mint condition, too much hassle.
> 
> When I upgrade to the 4 this one will obviously not be able to make calls or use 3G without the phone or data plans. But could it still be used as a iPod/wifi internet/games not requiring internet? Anything?


I'm wondering this as well. Once I upgrade to the iPhone 4 can I still use my 3G as an iPod/game machine/wifi internet. Can I use it simless or do I just keep my old one in since the iPhone 4 uses the micro sim?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

canteaus said:


> The iPhone 4 is not about speed (although the new A4 chip should definitely speed things up). The fact that it uses still uses 3G for data is pretty irrelevant


???


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

jakey said:


> My white 3G 16g is kinda beat up... Scuffs and nicks in the white case, and there's a little section in the black bezel which looks like it chipped off when I dropped it on tile the other day (laminate under the glass).
> 
> Not sure it's worth selling...? I'm not up for selling anything not in mint condition, too much hassle.
> 
> When I upgrade to the 4 this one will obviously not be able to make calls or use 3G without the phone or data plans. But could it still be used as a iPod/wifi internet/games not requiring internet? Anything?


I would guarantee that if you put it up for $200 it'd be gone by supper. Use the money to buy a decent Touch for gaming.


----------



## jakey (Jul 8, 2008)

andreww said:


> I would guarantee that if you put it up for $200 it'd be gone by supper. Use the money to buy a decent Touch for gaming.


Per the Apple Store however, a new 8gb Touch is $219 (+taxes), so what would be the advantage of giving up my 16gb phone for $200? Is it faster? Warranty?

(Not being snarky; truly curious as to other advantages.)


----------



## Snowy (Dec 13, 2008)

jakey said:


> Per the Apple Store however, a new 8gb Touch is $219 (+taxes), so what would be the advantage of giving up my 16gb phone for $200? Is it faster? Warranty?
> 
> (Not being snarky; truly curious as to other advantages.)


An iTouch isn't a phone, so not really a fair comparison.
It all depends on your needs.


----------



## jakey (Jul 8, 2008)

Snowy said:


> An iTouch isn't a phone, so not really a fair comparison.
> It all depends on your needs.



No I know, but the plan is to probably pass it on to the BF to use when I get my iPhone 4. (He already has a cell.) 

If he can still use it as an iPod, internet via wifi, and as a camera, and the storage is 16gb, I'm confused as to what the advantage would be to sell it and spend more money to get an 8gb Touch...

I think I'm missing something.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

if your BF's cel is GSM and has a sim card he could just use the iphone as a cell (and have the carrier disable data so he doesn't pay for it). If he uses a different carrier than your iphone he'd also have to jailbreak/unlock it, but thats pretty easy these days.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

jakey said:


> If he can still use it as an iPod, internet via wifi, and as a camera, and the storage is 16gb, I'm confused as to what the advantage would be to sell it and spend more money to get an 8gb Touch...
> 
> I think I'm missing something.


Firstly, I'm not saying to sell the iPhone for $200, go for $250, it'll sell. I was just saying that you could sell it instantly for $200.

Secondly, don't buy an ipod from the Apple store, they are more expensive than FS or BB by about 5%. 

Thirdly, why an iPod Touch? 
- You said your phone was beat up
- Refurbished iPod touch, 32GB $289. The 8G is $169 i think. The more space the better
-Smaller profile, the iPT is easier to fit in a pocket
- Faster processor
-The iPod touch will be able take full advantage of iOS4, your 3G wont.


----------



## jakey (Jul 8, 2008)

andreww said:


> Firstly, I'm not saying to sell the iPhone for $200, go for $250, it'll sell. I was just saying that you could sell it instantly for $200.
> 
> Secondly, don't buy an ipod from the Apple store, they are more expensive than FS or BB by about 5%.
> 
> ...


Ah ok, thank you for the explanation.


----------



## w...b (Feb 11, 2008)

In preparation of the iPhone 4 I'll be selling both my iPhone 3G 16gb white in mint condition and my 12" PowerBook 1.55ghz. 

My white 3G is in great condition from switching it at apple june 10th last year when I got the 3GS. 

So since it's in great condition I was thinking of selling it for $300 obo. What do you all think?


----------



## HawkEye123 (Jan 27, 2010)

Might not be the place to ask, but..

How much should I ask for my iPhone 3GS? It is in great condition, been in a case with a screen protector since day one (June 19th 2009) and comes with the box and all accessories.

Currently I have it listed for $500, and I have had lots and lots of people interested in it, but haven't had one inquiry for several days now.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

w...b said:


> In preparation of the iPhone 4 I'll be selling both my iPhone 3G 16gb white in mint condition and my 12" PowerBook 1.55ghz.
> 
> My white 3G is in great condition from switching it at apple june 10th last year when I got the 3GS.
> 
> So since it's in great condition I was thinking of selling it for $300 obo. What do you all think?


Probably not a bad price, but we'll have to wait and see. If there is a flood of phones on launch day, that number could drop. Today, you could probably ask $325-$350.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

HawkEye123 said:


> Might not be the place to ask, but..
> 
> How much should I ask for my iPhone 3GS? It is in great condition, been in a case with a screen protector since day one (June 19th 2009) and comes with the box and all accessories.
> 
> Currently I have it listed for $500, and I have had lots and lots of people interested in it, but haven't had one inquiry for several days now.


You didn't mention what size, but currently the 16gb model is going for $375-$400, the 32gb goes from $400 - $450.

A lot of people talk about condition of the phone, but these days a back case and front glass can be replaced quite cheaply. Really doesn't make a huge difference in price.


----------



## HawkEye123 (Jan 27, 2010)

andreww said:


> You didn't mention what size, but currently the 16gb model is going for $375-$400, the 32gb goes from $400 - $450.
> 
> A lot of people talk about condition of the phone, but these days a back case and front glass can be replaced quite cheaply. Really doesn't make a huge difference in price.


It's a 32GB black iPhone 3GS. Can't believe I forgot the size.  I've had a few offers of $450 though. 

I've had loads of interest like I said but it's died down... Someone was supposed to get back to me on Tuesday but I never heard anything back. 

Maybe I should put it on ebay? I've bought many things off ebay, but I've never sold anything, so my question is, what happens when I sell something? Like how do I get the money?


----------



## HawkEye123 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Revives 4 day old thread* 

Anyway, I put my iPhone 3GS up on eBay last night, and someone offered to come pick it up today for $400. Should I take $400 for it? Is that a good price for it? It's a iPhone 3GS 32gb Black in great condition. 

Or should I wait and let the auction run its course and see what happens?


----------



## w...b (Feb 11, 2008)

any price between 400-550 for a 32GB 3GS is a great price. 

I've been hearing of people selling it for $300.

I just sold my 16GB 3G for $320
Will be selling a 8GB 3G for about $250


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

i just sold my 3g 16gb for 390 because i had multiple people wanting it and it went into a bidding war. 
But i knew these people of course, they are in the same school as i am. my starting price was around 345


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

I picked up a 16GB 3GS for $220 yesterday. Back's pretty beat up, but it has dust under the screen and a stuck pixel so I'm sending it in for a replacement. Got Applecare as well to keep me covered for another year.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

How are the people buying your 3G iPhones going to set them up to use them? Do you have to remove your sim card and then they put theirs in?


----------

